# Cooterville Mud Rides



## LiftedNlawedBrute

For the guys in north louisiana and surrounding areas there is a new atv park located in Delhi, La. From what I hear its a little over 1,000 acres, trails, ponds, swamps, marked and unmarked trails. Showers, wash area, camping, food... A few of us are planing a ride this coming weekend. Has anyone else heard of this place or been?? The only webpage I can find is on Facebook. I also hear they are having a big 4th of July ride.


----------



## Col_Sanders

Looks interesting...May have to check it out when it cools off a little


----------



## bigblackbrute

I live about 20 mins from ther bt havent made it out ther yet. Been hearing good things though

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute

Just an update, 

We went to the Cooterville Park this past saturday, and I have nothing but good to say about the park. Great people, good riding, good food, and a nice hot shower!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Thats great news! We are making a trip out there this upcoming weekend to try it out for the first time.


----------



## jctgumby

I was trying to find some more information on this place, if I found the right place it over at Warsaw. Is this the right one? If so I grew up about 15 minutes from there. I would like to go check it out, any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bigblackbrute

Yea jim i believe that is the right place. We need to check it out while we r home

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackDawg

I'm glad Louisiana is starting to get more places to ride! Just another place I'd like to check out! SouthernMudJunkie, be sure to give us a good report and another great video from yalls ride!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

BlackDawg said:


> I'm glad Louisiana is starting to get more places to ride! Just another place I'd like to check out! SouthernMudJunkie, be sure to give us a good report and another great video from yalls ride!


Oh you know I will! I've been hearing some good things about this place so I'm pretty excited about going to check it out this weekend.


----------



## Polaris425

One more reason that moving from Ms. back to Al. sucks lol Delhi wasnt very far from where I lived. That would make like 5 or 6 parks w/in an hour to hour & half away of where I lived now.


----------



## wmredneck

Polaris425 said:


> One more reason that moving from Ms. back to Al. sucks lol Delhi wasnt very far from where I lived. That would make like 5 or 6 parks w/in an hour to hour & half away of where I lived now.


You know the parks are calling you back bro. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute

SMJ- Make sure you find "King Cooter" while your there. lol The park is named after him of course. He usually hangs out between the showers and the registration building.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

LiftedNlawedBrute said:


> SMJ- Make sure you find "King Cooter" while your there. lol The park is named after him of course. He usually hangs out between the showers and the registration building.


Haha! Any guy with a name like that I will have to be sure and meet.


----------



## Gingerninjarick

Thats an hour and a half from me. Let us know how it is.


----------

